# Copiar circuitos del pspice



## felipe (Ene 31, 2006)

wenas soy un ignorante en electronica y circuitos y estoy empezando a hacer unas practicas de circuitos en las que tengo que entregar un informe. mi problema es que quiero copiar los circuitos desde el pspice 9.1 student al word, y no se como hacerlo.muchas gracias


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 2, 2006)

Haces una selección con el mouse de lo que quieres copiar.
te vas al menu y seleccionas copiar (Edit, Copy), te pasa a word o power point y ahi le dices pegar y es todo.

Suerte


----------

